# OVER 40 AND STARTING MID APRIL



## puddykat (Feb 1, 2008)

Is anyone over 40 and starting stims in mid April ?  Would love to have a buddy? I am at Hammersmith.  I have just had a lap and had scarring , tubework done and I have been told I have a healthy environment for implantation to occur.  I am desperate for it to work out as I am not getting any younger!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'd seen you'd already found the active running thread for members having treatment at Hammersmith which is great, so do continue to post on that thread too as the ladies are very friendly and be able to offer you lots of support and advise.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127732.255

As you'd already found the other Hammies, I've moved your separate post to the Over 40's TTC board as thought you may like to meet other ladies who are in similar position to you 

It's wonderful that you've already had successful IVF with your son so you may also be interested in the Hoping For Another Miracle board where you can chat to other members who are going through further fertility treatment for siblings...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

There's also the Introductions and Starting Out board which is always a good place to post a message telling us a little bit about yourself and helps us point you in the right direction and provide hints and tips for navigating around the website...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi puddycat,

Just wanted to say good luck with your treatment and to send you     for a succesful outcome!

emps
x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Puddycat

Im 41 too. Am looking start my FET at beginning of May. Keeping my fingers crossed for you .   

Maddie.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi - 2 wks to go till 40 oh no, 1st ivf consult on 4th April, ready for the rollercoaster ride as so many people have said.
Think we ill be starting the tx soon, to old for nhs so private tx here we come.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Puddycat,

Just wanted to send you lots          

 to you too - Maddie and Sam    

 for a successful outcome for all!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello Puddycat...

Just to say that I'm 43 and on my third IVF; not at Hammersmith but Create Health (in conjunction with LFC): short protocol, low dose of meds.  I had fourteen follicles last week; just had my egg collection today and they got thirteen eggs. This may not qualify me as buddy given that our times are slightly different, but would love to know how you get on and how you're finding Hammersmith! I've always been interested in them because of the work of Robert Winstone. 

I didn't have a lap but two hysteroscopies for scar tissue on my uterus, so like you, hoping to have cleared the way. When do you start stimming exactly and what kind of protocol will you have?


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Puddycat, 
On day 7 of my meds now.  I am 43 and I think this will be our last go.  Having IUI at the moment with clexane and steroids as well so I am rattling and like a pin cushion.  Let us know when you start.  I have butterflies in my tummy at the moment, got my first scan tomorrow.  I specifically asked for quite a high dose because last time I only produced one follicle and we had a BFN, so I think I may be holding quite a few follicles......well I hope so anyway.  Rather have an option to go to IVF than have nothing.  My reasoning behind this was I produced 17 follicles and all were empty so we have a little bit of a dilemma.
Anyway thats my brief history.....Good luck with your treatment and we are here for support.
BG


----------

